# Action adjustment on acoustic guitar



## Waynf (7 mo ago)

I am trying to ascertain how to improve,the action on a 1968 Ya,aha first generation RB 180 acoustic guitar. I have watched several videos on the subject on YouTube, but they all show the rod being adjusted at the sound hole, but my rod is adjusted at the nut. I am wondering if a right turn at the sound hole would also be a right turn at the nut.



Yes


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Yes, doesn’t matter which end you’re working from- clockwise to tighten the truss rod, counterclockwise to loosen.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

righty tighty lefty loosie


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, if you don't remember, just try it while listening to a string you hit.

Before working the truss rod, how is the saddle at bridge ? Shaved down ??
Is there a bump by neck joint ?


----------



## Waynf (7 mo ago)

gtrguy said:


> Yes, doesn’t matter which end you’re working from- clockwise to tighten the truss rod, counterclockwise to loosen.


Thanks


mawmow said:


> Well, if you don't remember, just try it while listening to a string you hit.
> 
> Before working the truss rod, how is the saddle at bridge ? Shaved down ??
> Is there a bump by neck joint ?


The major symptom here is that the strings in the area between 5thnand 15th fret are too high where it makes it quite difficult to play. At the bridge all seems oh. Of course the saddle could be brought down, but not enough to rectify the difference. The guitar has bow, not a hump


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

As mentioned, righty tighty lefty loosie. Just make sure you're looking from the headstock towards the bridge when you apply that logic. 

I'd give it no more than a 1/4 turn at most and then check to see how it is - better or worse.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mawmow said:


> Before working the truss rod, how is the saddle at bridge ? Shaved down ??
> Is there a bump by neck joint ?


As @mawmow indicates, these are extremely important.
Old Yamaha guitars often have this problem
Is your an Red Label FG 180? ...VERY nice if it is!

This article might be of interest/helpful...
FRETS.COM


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Most acoustics of any older age I try have the thing where the bridge lifts up, or the front of the hole sinks in, or the neck tilts up causing what you describe. I was reading about it and was not surprised to hear it's common for any quality of acoustic guitar needing a neck reset at 20 or 25 years of age.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Press the low E down at the 1st fret and at the same time press it at the 12th or maybe 15th.

What's the gap like at the 5th or there abouts when you do that. This will give you an idea where the relief is at.

Most of my acoustics are around .05 of a mm clearance.

Depends on the guitar though; some won't go that low w/out problems.

How much saddle is left. Also, you can put a straight edge on the frets and see where it hits the bridge.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Waynf said:


> the strings in the area between 5thnand 15th fret are too high





Dru Edwards said:


> I'd give it no more than a 1/4 turn at most and then check to see how it is











Capo the first fret, hold down the string at 15 and measure in the middle (~ 8th fret).
Small gap is what you're shooting for.









I try to do 1 mil or closer.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Before working on a guitar, know what you do.
1-Find what is wrong and fix it.
2-Don't play lotto with adjustments.

 Check neck bow first.
Most of the time if guitar did not see a luthier in the last years, truss rod may need an adjustment and it will fix your action issue.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Did the truss rod help correct the issue ?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Too much curve on the neck raise the action.
It is happened very often


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Another common problem for high action is warped top / soundboard.
Easy fix with bridge doctor. I build one for an old Emperador. It work very well and do the job.
The soundboard is now flat and action low





__





JLD Bridge Doctor - StewMac


An alternative cure for over-bellyed guitar tops.




www.stewmac.com































The one I build ;


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 421320
> 
> Capo the first fret, hold down the string at 15 and measure in the middle (~ 8th fret).
> Small gap is what you're shooting for.
> ...


Taking the measurement at 8 freight is only a general indication.

It can be as well at the 7 as at the 9 th. The principle is to measure where the truss rod "works". And that's where the distance is the greatest. 

So it's case by case.


----------



## Waynf (7 mo ago)

Latole said:


> Before working on a guitar, know what you do.
> 1-Find what is wrong and fix it.
> 2-Don't play lotto with adjustments.
> 
> ...


I will start testing things tomorrow taking measurements an will communicate with forum my findings


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

1 - Check for warped top / soundboard.
2- Check neck / finger board curve

Report


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Post some pics of the important areas. Side view of the bridge showing the guitar top and saddle hight and a pic looking down the bass side of the neck from the nut towards the body join. My guess is that you need the neck reset.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

How bridge doctor work


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zztomato said:


> Post some pics of the important areas. Side view of the bridge showing the guitar top and saddle hight and a pic looking down the bass side of the neck from the nut towards the body join. My guess is that you need the neck reset.


We think alike. Hence my link in post #7.


----------



## Waynf (7 mo ago)

Waynf said:


> Thanks
> 
> The major symptom here is that the strings in the area between 5thnand 15th fret are too high where it makes it quite difficult to play. At the bridge all seems oh. Of course the saddle could be brought down, but not enough to rectify the difference. The guitar has bow, not a hump


I have taken measurements namely at 5th fret with capo on first fret while depressing 14th fret. Distance at 5th fret is .025 mm. When using straitedge to see alignment with bridge, can the straightedge rest on nut?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Waynf said:


> When using straitedge to see alignment with bridge, can the straightedge rest on nut?


No.


----------



## Waynf (7 mo ago)

Will


greco said:


> No.


have to get a shorter straightedge


greco said:


> As @mawmow indicates, these are extremely important.
> Old Yamaha guitars often have this problem
> Is your an Red Label FG 180? ...VERY nice if it is!
> 
> ...


Just for the record, the guitar is a Red label FG 180 purchased from Steve's Music in Montreal in 1968.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Waynf said:


> Red label FG 180 purchased from Steve's Music in Montreal in 1968.


WOW!! Congrats!


Please continue keep us updated...after you get a shorter straightedge.


----------



## Waynf (7 mo ago)

greco said:


> WOW!! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Please continue keep us updated...after you get a shorter straightedge.


Can you tell me what is so special about THE FG 180?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Waynf said:


> Can you tell me what is so special about THE FG 180?


Start searching on Google. 

In brief and in no special order of importance: They were apparently considered the "poor mans Martin". One was used a Woodstock by Country Joe (of Country Joes and the Fish). The FG 180s have a bit of a cult following. The model has sold extremely well through the years. The price is climbing...especially for originals that do not need a neck reset.


----------



## Waynf (7 mo ago)

Seeing as the guitar truss rod has never been touched, should I use a wrench or an Allan key?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Waynf said:


> Seeing as the guitar truss rod has never been touched, should I use a wrench or an Allan key?


See post of Jan 10, 2022...
Replacement Truss Rod Wrench | Yamaha Vintage FG Acoustic Guitars

You might need to find an 8 mm wrench that looks like a Popeye's pipe to fit in the opening...









BE GENTLE with it!!


----------

